# Got my chicks today



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

They didn't like having their picks taken but we got it done.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You people are nuts. You know that don't you? Never mind going out and getting three or four you just go out and get three of everything.

BTW, what's with the red head? Are those feathers red?


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Too cute !!! I need more babies now !


Current flock: 111


----------



## farmersteve (May 14, 2014)

They grow so fast! Ours are 4 weeks now and I almost can't believe they were that small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweet little peeps! I love the smell of little chicks, such a soft warm sweet scent.  

Local fur/feather swap by me which is normally this coming weekend - changed to next weekend - when I work of course and same for the one in June. I'm so bummed.  I was so looking forward to seeing all the different breeds from day old darling peeps to full grown. Yes, I am whining.  Guess I won't have to worry about temptation that way.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> You people are nuts. You know that don't you? Never mind going out and getting three or four you just go out and get three of everything.
> 
> BTW, what's with the red head? Are those feathers red?


Nope that is the cockerel. I thought it was blood when I first opened the box, it's food coloring. It will go away when his fluff falls out and new feathers come in. Even my brown leghorn cockerel has it. The White NN Cockerel has purple, so it looks like a black spot.

They sent me an extra Delaware pullet, and an extra NN pullet.

6 Delawares (Pullets), 6 BO's (5 pullets, 1 Cockerel), 12 NN's (11 pullets, 1 Cockerel) 1 Brown leghorn (Cockerel)


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

pypy_chicks said:


> Too cute !!! I need more babies now !
> 
> Current flock: 111


These will be about 2 weeks old and be heading for the back porch pen when the games hatch out and go into the containers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

hildar said:


> Nope that is the cockerel. I thought it was blood when I first opened the box, it's food coloring. It will go away when his fluff falls out and new feathers come in. Even my brown leghorn cockerel has it. The White NN Cockerel has purple, so it looks like a black spot.
> 
> They sent me an extra Delaware pullet, and an extra NN pullet.
> 
> 6 Delawares (Pullets), 6 BO's (5 pullets, 1 Cockerel), 12 NN's (11 pullets, 1 Cockerel) 1 Brown leghorn (Cockerel)


Well, shoot. I was hoping it was red feathers. Imagine a white bird with a red crest. That would be stunning.


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

^^ that would be the best looking bird .


Current flock: 111


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

And what's NN?


Current flock: 111


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Naked neck.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I got plenty of NN's so if anyone locally wanted a couple I could let them have them. And they gave me an extra pullet. However now I can't decide on which ones I would let go. I want all 4 blacks, and the whites are not all completely white, a few have black and grey coming on their feathers. And the little reds my daughter loves, so I figure I might as well keep them all.


----------

